# Da buona o da brava italiana ...



## Kris_Leti

Ciao a tutti,
per caso c'è un corrispettivo in spagnolo per dire da buon/a o da bravo/a?

Esempio, _da buona/brava italiana il mio piatto preferito è la pizza_, come lo traddurreste?

Siendo una buena italiana mi plato favorito es la pizza?


----------



## zipp404

Puedes decir:

¡Como verdadera italiana, me encanta la pizza !

Como verdadera italiana, mi plato favorito es la pizza

Como verdadera italiana que soy, adoro la pizza

Como verdadera italiana que soy, mi plato favorito ha sido siempre, y seguirá siendo, la pizza

La primera, la tercera y la última me gustan más


----------



## Agró

Como buen/a italiano/a...


----------



## Saoul

Como broma, yo diría "Como italiana dura y pura, me encanta la pizza."

Qué os parece?


----------



## Agró

Pura y dura. En ese orden; no sabría decirte por qué.


----------



## Kris_Leti

Muchísima gracias a todos. Me encanta la frase de Saoul 



zipp404 said:


> Puedes decir:
> 
> ¡Como verdadera italiana, me encanta la pizza !
> 
> Como verdadera italiana, mi plato favorito es la pizza
> 
> Como verdadera italiana que soy, adoro la pizza
> 
> Como verdadera italiana que soy, mi plato favorito ha sido siempre, y seguirá siendo, la pizza
> 
> La primera, la tercera y la última me gustan más



Yo prefiero la última es estupenda!!!!


----------



## Elxenc

Se nos ha pasado la palabra fetén: Como italiana fetén ....


----------



## Kris_Leti

Elxenc said:


> Se nos ha pasado la palabra fetén: Como italiana fetén ....



Non conosco questa parola


----------



## zipp404

Mira aqui.

Como adjetivo, en tu frase podría tener el sentido de _bueno_, _excelente _o _verdadero_.  Creo que en tu frase estos sentidos se combinan.

Me parece también que en tu frase, los adjetivos _bueno_, _excelente_, _verdadero_, _auténtico_ van antes del sustantivo _italiana_.  _Fetén _iría después :

Como _buena / excelente / verdadera / auténtica  italiana_ que soy, mi plato favorito ha sido siempre, y seguirá siendo, la pizza
Como _italiana fetén_ que soy, mi plato favorito ha sido siempre, y seguirá siendo, la pizza.

No es un adjetivo que se usa mucho.

Por si acaso te interesa, también hay una discusión sobre _fetén _en el foro Solo Español.


----------



## Agró

En ese hilo que enlazas, zipp404, queda bastante claro que ya en 2007 era una palabra en desuso.


----------



## Kris_Leti

Gracias a todos


----------



## danieleferrari

Agró said:


> Pura y dura. En ese orden; no sabría decirte por qué.


Hola:

@Agró, qué te parece ¿Como italiano de pata negra...? Yo a veces lo uso medio en broma. Mil gracias.


----------



## lorenzos

Saoul said:


> Como broma, yo diría "Como italiana dura y pura, me encanta la pizza."
> 
> Qué os parece?


Direi di no: "puro e duro" viene (veniva) riferito soprattutto alla militanza politica, per la pizza è sprecato. Al massimo possiamo dire:
"_Come italiano puro e duro... mi piacciono gli spaghetti al dente / il caffè lo prendo amaro / non allungo mai il vino / la domenica sempre pasticcio di lasagne_"


----------



## Agró

danieleferrari said:


> Hola:
> 
> @Agró, qué te parece ¿Como italiano de pata negra...? Yo a veces lo uso medio en broma. Mil gracias.


No. Por alguna razón suena raro.

Como italiano *de pura cepa*...

*de pura **cepa*

1. loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Auténtica, con los caracteres propios de una clase. _Un andaluz de pura cepa.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## danieleferrari

Agró said:


> No. Por alguna razón suena raro.


Bueeeno... Pues lo dejaremos pal jamón . Te lo agradezco.


----------

